
We Said We’d Be Transparent … WIRED’s First Big HTTPS Snag - cpeterso
https://www.wired.com/2016/05/wired-first-big-https-rollout-snag/
======
DrScump
There's irony in a company that talks "transparency"... in an article with a
5-second-delay popup paywall.

~~~
_rpd
To make these anti-adblock annoyances go away, in uBlock Origin, go to the 3rd
Party Filters tab and check "Anti-Adblock Killer | Reek‎" under the Ads
heading.

